# what is the best way to to re-press the shirts....



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, I was just pressing transfers on shirts and some of the shirts got a little fuzzy because of by peeling the transfers, so I wanted to press again just to make sure it's really ON it and to get the smooth surface for the shirts.

What is the best way to re-press a shirt once it has a transfers on.

I did a few test....

1. just hit the surface by my hands, it worked but my hands get hot...hot...

2. I put a paper and then put a teflon sheet and press...then wait a little bit to cool off. but the paper took a little bit of ink from the shirt.

Please share your 2 cents for me!!!
Thank you.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You may want to wait a little longer before peeling the teflon sheet.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. I would turn shirt to where the transfer side is facing the pad (in other words press from
the back) i would do this at 375 for 10 secs at medium pressure....


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

All are good suggestions.. if we need to repress we like to put the paper back on and scrape it with a squeegee to ensure its all even pressed.

http://www.imprintables.com/product/squeegee,241,38.htm


----------



## melking78 (May 2, 2011)

I have quickly repressed with parchment paper with luck. Turns out really even.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Lay a cover sheet such as heavy craft paper, parchment/baking paper, or teflon over the transfer and repress for about 5 seconds. If you do the laying shirt upside down, please be sure to put teflon,etc under the shirt.


----------



## JohnniZ (May 4, 2011)

I have had great success with covering the design with a teflon sheet and repressing. smooths it out, and really sets the design.


----------



## JohnniZ (May 4, 2011)

Oh, I just wanted to mention I have TWO teflon sheets , I use one on the bottom of the press, and the other is a loose sheet... they are pretty large, about 15" wide by 17" and was the best investment ever. protects the heat press top and bottom.... and if I'm doing names (personalization) I do the design on front first, peel off the transfer backing, flip it over, then do the name on the back, cover the name with teflon sheet and press. both sides get "sealed" at the same time!


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you for all the advice!!!


----------

